# Here's my unique story.



## shakermaker (May 18, 2016)

Hi everyone.

Here's my story.

Last year I picked up a bacterial infection, ureaplasma urealyticum. At the same time I also managed to contract herpes. I had no idea what hit me and I had a serious bout of flu like symptoms for a week and when I realized what was going on after the results from the urologist I thought, not to worry, antibiotics will clear the infection and herpes isn't a big deal so I'll be fine. However, I kept getting flu like symptoms every 2 or 3 weeks or so and they started to really affect my work and social life. Along with the periodic flu symptoms (the symptoms altered a little every time it seemed, sometimes fever, sometimes not) I had back, and left chest pains but no trouble with my stools at all.

After a few months and a couple of visits to the urologist later I was diagnosed with prostatitis, an inflammatory condition of the prostate. I took antibiotics for this and I assume it healed up well but the strange flu symptoms continued. Indigestion was becoming more of a factor and I kept waking up with a kind of morning sickness/ nausea that would clear after half an hour or so.

In the meantime, I picked up food poisoning a couple of times from eating pork belly so I stopped eating that and I decided to go to see an internal medicine doctor. Something in my GI tract was wrong. I had a colonoscopy, endoscopy, blood tests and everything came back clear. But I was still getting strange symptoms (now tiredness was hitting me hard) and I was so confused. The most confusing thing was that I kept getting a red rash on the end of my penis so I was convinced it was a urological problem.

A couple of weeks ago I got diarrhea so I decided to see another doctor and she advised me to get a CT scan. Again nothing. She then diagnosed me with IBS. It's so strange because of all the conditions I thought I had, I hadn't even considered IBS.

So here I am. I keep getting periodic bouts of debilitating sickness that last a few days to a week (think hangover/ infection type symptoms) and the amount of gas I burp every day is huge. My last doc basically said I don't know what to suggest so gave me the card of a specialist in the area. I'm booked in to see him on June 2nd.

Is it normal to have so many changes in symptoms with IBS? It seems to have all started with a bacterial and viral infection so I've put down post-infectious IBS on here but I don't know if it really qualifies as that because it wasn't a GI infection.

I've ordered a lactobacillus plantarum 299v probiotic. I'm not sure if there's anything else I can do. I don't want to go crazy with dietary changes just yet because I have eliminated beer and pork from my diet already and I haven't noticed any other links with food and sickness.

I'd really appreciate some opinions. I need some outside the box thinking as it's all a little mystery to me and I'm not even 100% sure I have IBS. Or at least a typical kind of it. Has anyone had anything similar at all? Do symptoms keep evolving like this for many of you?

Thanks for reading and take care everyone.


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Yup this is what happened to me. I got a lung infection for which I took antibiotics for months and ended up with IBS and IBD.


----------



## shakermaker (May 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. What IBD do you have? Did your symptoms change over time? How long did it take before you realized you had IBS?


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

Same thing happened with me @


----------



## shakermaker (May 18, 2016)

What elements are the same? How has your condition progressed over time?


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Possibly chrons collitis. Inflammation throughout whole body. Symptoms greatly changed over time. First it was excruciating pain in lower left abdomen with frequent bowel movments and then the pain traveled to upper left abdomen. Fever was present. There were many other symptoms too. After 6 months of pure hellish torture my doctor diagnosed me with IBS.

Currently suffering from pain in urethra, pain in anus and rectum and intense itching.

Here are some of my symptoms which I experienced-

Excruciating abdominal pain

Flatulence

Tenesmus

Frequent bowel movements(up to seven)

Complete loss of appetite

Loss of weight

Panic attacks

Dizziness/vertigo

Hives and Intense itching all over the body

Fatigue

Malaise

Full body inflammation

Low grade fever

Gastritis

Colitis

Abdominal spasms

Without a doubt most difficult thing I have ever experienced.


----------



## shakermaker (May 18, 2016)

That's a long list of symptoms. What a nightmare. Have you tried cranberry juice for your urethra pains? I drink a glass every morning and it's really helped me out. It's the natural go-to for any urinary infection anyway.

Where do you go from here? Are you going to just accept it (I don't really know how this works) and live a quieter life let's say or keep trying different remedies to ease the pain?


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Yup and I am still forgetting some symptoms. Thank you for the cranberry juice suggestion. I may try it.

As for the next step there is not much I can do except tough it out. I am avoiding alcohol and NSAIDs because they may worsen my condition. All of this happened because I didn't have money for proper medical care when the nightmare started. I think I will wait and see what happens. The condition may get better with passing time. Currently I am taking an antihistamine(for intense itching after eating food) and a sedating antipsychotic(just for sleep). It has been over a year with this condition. I just hope that the gut can repair itself with passing time.


----------



## shakermaker (May 18, 2016)

You and me both. I'd love to hear from more people with post-infection rooted IBS and how their conditions have developed over time.

My hope is that I just need to give my body time to re-strengthen and one day I'll be back to normal. I'm not sure if this feint hope is one worth clinging on to with regards to my mental health though. In simplistic terms, being positive should help my health however, it does make a set back a lot harder to take when it comes around.


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

I sufferd flu for which I took otc med resulted in ibs Well I cured myself this guy form india helped and it worked I am at my last level now strengthening my liver + lumbar c3&4+brainwash+confidence boost


----------



## shakermaker (May 18, 2016)

DECODE_IBS said:


> I sufferd flu for which I took otc med resulted in ibs Well I cured myself this guy form india helped and it worked I am at my last level now strengthening my liver + lumbar c3&4+brainwash+confidence boost


Erm, what?


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

what?


----------



## shakermaker (May 18, 2016)

"A guy from India helped."

"I am at my last level now."

"Lumbar C3 & 4."

"Brainwash."

"Confidence boost."

None of that makes sense to me!


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

ya this guy from india helped me with ibs there are some 6-7 levels, so I am at the last one now, he told me that in ibs/leaky gas the lumbar c3 c4 is damaged so I am on ma way to heal now , I don't have constipation,diarrhoea,pain, bloating,no mucas now.. so I am guessing if I stick to his views I might even cure..I am eating everything now except tea and alcohol...


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Same thing happened to me. Used to have GERD. Took PPIs. They ruined my system. I took antibiotics for an infection last year and have developed chronic pain in lower abdomen and IBS symptoms. It is very debilitating for me personally. Has anyone tried homeopathy here?


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

Homeopathy is useless in short run.... long run no idea


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Decode, Are you seeing a naturopath?


----------



## mrvvv (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello all,

If anyone has been taking antibiotics for a long time read through my post : 3 years pain free.

I tell my story about antibiotics and ibs diagnosis. May be worth your time

Good luck to all


----------



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

I totally get the mystery part of it.


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

@ maroon I am taking a a homemade med which kind of helped me with mucas,pain so I am going to complete the course of six months ...


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

DECODE_IBS said:


> @ maroon I am taking a a homemade med which kind of helped me with mucas,pain so I am going to complete the course of six months ...


 What kind of homemade med; Is it Ayurveda? Can you share more details if possible or maybe that guy's contact info.

I am losing the will to live. Everyday the freaking symptoms change. Intestinal pain to upper abdominal pain.

I saw a nutritionist and she told me to cut out gluten and milk. I am struggling with just this!

Anyone tried any diets with full discipline and notice improvments?


----------

